
HootSuite: Canada’s Biggest Web Success Story? Tech - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2011/07/07/hootsuite-canadas-biggest-web-success-story/
======
canistr
I'd say the lack of buzz surrounding HootSuite has to do with the fact that
they are based on the West Coast. Whereas most of the media outlets tend to be
more on the East Coast balancing their time between Waterloo, Toronto, and
Montreal.

